# Thank you, Veterans!



## Boatboy24 (Nov 10, 2016)




----------



## Rocky (Nov 11, 2016)

I had a great experience today that I would like to share. A young neighbor had asked me if I could come to her Middle School for their Veteran's Day celebration. The event involved speaking for a half hour to two classes, and assembly afterward and brunch. The children I talked to were 7th graders and they were absolutely wonderful. I brought in a slide show on my laptop and went through my presentation starting with the global political situation at the time I enlisted, some general information about the service and my personal experiences. The kids had so many questions and one could see that they really had no conception of army life, combat, weaponry, etc. At the end of the day, I was presented with a folder in which the students had written a short thank you and some comments. When my wife read them, she was in tears over some of the expressions of thanks. It was really a great morning.


----------



## DoctorCAD (Nov 11, 2016)

+1

Thanks


----------



## wineforfun (Nov 11, 2016)

+2
Thank you to all, very much appreciated.


----------



## bkisel (Nov 11, 2016)

Rocky said:


> I had a great experience today that I would like to share. A young neighbor had asked me if I could come to her Middle School for their Veteran's Day celebration. The event involved speaking for a half hour to two classes, and assembly afterward and brunch. The children I talked to were 7th graders and they were absolutely wonderful. I brought in a slide show on my laptop and went through my presentation starting with the global political situation at the time I enlisted, some general information about the service and my personal experiences. The kids had so many questions and one could see that they really had no conception of army life, combat, weaponry, etc. At the end of the day, I was presented with a folder in which the students had written a short thank you and some comments. When my wife read them, she was in tears over some of the expressions of thanks. It was really a great morning.



Thanks Rocky... Did pretty much the same several years back (and for several years) when I lived in CT. The Elementary School kids were particularly moved/impressed by the active service members that showed up in uniform. Not so much us old farts in our gray pinstripe suits.


----------



## Mismost (Nov 11, 2016)

When my daughter was in junior high she asked me to attend an Veteran's Day Program, so I went. All the vets were called by name, rank, MOS, and years in service as we walked up on the stage. 

That night she asked me why I had tears running down my face. It was the first time I had ever been thanked or even acknowledged for my Army time. It meant a lot to me. I wasn't the only guy up there with a wet face.


----------



## Rocky (Nov 11, 2016)

bkisel said:


> Thanks Rocky... Did pretty much the same several years back (and for several years) when I lived in CT. The Elementary School kids were particularly moved/impressed by the active service members that showed up in uniform. Not so much us old farts in our gray pinstripe suits.



Bill, there were a couple of the guys wearing their dress uniforms which impressed me. I don't even think my towel would still fit me!


----------



## TonyR (Nov 11, 2016)

Rocky said:


> Bill, there were a couple of the guys wearing their dress uniforms which impressed me. I don't even think my towel would still fit me!



Boy isn't that the truth


----------



## opus345 (Nov 11, 2016)

My dad's birthday is today and he is a Marine veteran so i can wish him a happy birthday and say thank you. Thank you to all the veterans.


----------



## Rocky (Nov 11, 2016)

opus345 said:


> My dad's birthday is today and he is a Marine veteran so i can wish him a happy birthday and say thank you. Thank you to all the veterans.



And yesterday was the US Marines birthday, 241 years!


----------



## TonyR (Nov 12, 2016)

And to all the (airedale grunts) I have worked with OORAH


----------

